# Sticky  Beginner Snowboard Video Lessons



## Jed

- reserved space in case I run out of room in previous post -


----------



## geekmedic

Thank you. Just the advice I was looking for to help get the GF turning better.


----------



## Jed

You're welcome! Glad it helped out.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum

Jed...great stuff. I really liked your progression as i feel some instructors make things too difficult when teaching. i'm curious, why did you choose to go with upper body rotation to initiate the turn rather than starting the turn from the board up by twisting it with the feet?


----------



## Jed

GOskiLF_bum said:


> Jed...great stuff. I really liked your progression as i feel some instructors make things too difficult when teaching. i'm curious, why did you choose to go with upper body rotation to initiate the turn rather than starting the turn from the board up by twisting it with the feet?


In Canada we teach using the CASI system, which is top to bottom turning. US instructors use the AASI system, which is bottom to top turning.

Just different ways to achieve a similar goal really.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum

ah...and there you have it. yeah AASI is big on board up. good videos regardless though. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dsdavis

Thanks for posting the videos. I'm a noob, and have been watching a lot of videos, and they help me feel more confident about my next trip down the slopes.


----------



## Ninja

Jed said:


> In Canada we teach using the CASI system, which is top to bottom turning. US instructors use the AASI system, which is bottom to top turning.
> 
> Just different ways to achieve a similar goal really.


CASI does not use upper body rotation to make the turn. They have not used upper-body rotation for quite a few years now.


----------



## Jed

Ninja said:


> CASI does not use upper body rotation to make the turn. They have not used upper-body rotation for quite a few years now.


I've heard they've moved to more emphasis on hip/knees/angle rotation since I last did CASI. It's not so much that that've stopped upper body rotation teaching first, but rather refined the teaching to focus more on how lower body rotation affects the turn. There's still nothing wrong with starting the turn with your upper body, and there are still a lot of level 4 CASI instructors that teach using upper body first. Assuming you're familiar with CASI, you'll notice this entire tutorial focuses on the quick ride system of teaching.

Honestly it's not a big deal either way, at the end of the day the goal is to get the student turning with their whole body, with emphasis on their hips knees ankles for dynamic turning and where they start the turn isn't as important as how they execute the rest of the turn, especially as they move to freestyle later where upper body rotation reigns as the main method of rotation.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Videos will be a great help for anyone starting out snowboarding…


----------



## HuskyBlue

These are great videos, Jed! I look forward to more videos of yours in the future 

EDIT: I'm going to be using your snomie videos as I progress too. May I make a suggestion, though? I see you disabled controls for the videos, but some people (like me) enjoy watching the videos in full screen or adjusting the volume; perhaps you could reinstate the video controls? I did manage to dig through your code and find the src link to the video and watch in full screen, but that is no use for audio adjustment 

Great videos, though!


----------



## speedjason

very interesting perspective of teaching how to link turns.


----------



## Jed

HuskyBlue said:


> EDIT: I'm going to be using your snomie videos as I progress too. May I make a suggestion, though? I see you disabled controls for the videos, but some people (like me) enjoy watching the videos in full screen or adjusting the volume; perhaps you could reinstate the video controls? I did manage to dig through your code and find the src link to the video and watch in full screen, but that is no use for audio adjustment
> 
> Great videos, though!


I assume you're talking about the free freestyle video series on my site? Yeah the lack of full screening in that video player bugs me too and I'm looking at changing the player around over the next couple weeks though so that should be fixed soon hopefully.


----------



## DasStugIII

omg jed ty, saving me from myself with all these vids, freestyle ones in particular. TYTY


----------



## Jed

DasStugIII said:


> omg jed ty, saving me from myself with all these vids, freestyle ones in particular. TYTY


Sure man, happy to help. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## slatermvp

Great advice and tutorial. Will help me out to continue working on linking my turns.


----------



## Soughted

:surprise:wow this helps me a lot thanks


----------



## TheSalamander

Just found this thread and was trying to look at the videos. Not sure if it is my browser or a change in how YouTube links work but the videos do not show at all for me - i.e. nothing to even click. Hopefully people don't mind but from looking at the page source I figured out the YouTube links and have included below.

*Lesson 1: Which foot is your lead foot?*






*Lesson 2: How to strap into your snowboard correctly*






*Lesson 3: Riding flat terrain with one foot strapped-in*






*Lesson 4: Climbing Uphill/Downhill*






*Lesson 5: How to slow, brake and stop*






*Lesson 6: How to use your bodyweight to move left and right while sliding downhill*






*Lesson 7: Adding rotation and getting ready for your first snowboard turns*






*Lesson 8: Making your first turns on a snowboard*






*Lesson 9: Adding our knees to make turning easier*






TheSalamander


----------



## chomps1211

It's been screwy for a while now. I can see those YT videos in classic mode on mobile but nothing shows up at all on my laptop using Safari. :shrug:


----------



## firstx1017

I can't see any videos on my laptop either. I was reading another thread that had videos and I can't seem them either. WFT????


----------

